# Week 52 moved to week 1



## KimHJ (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a time share at the Miami Newport Resort that I bought from Westgate in 1998. The time share is a deed week 52 with a Sunday check in. I called to make my reservation for week 52 and was told that week 52 for 2011 is from January 1st to January 8th 2012. I complained but was told that it was filled with Interval, I'm not a member of Interval. Westgate's week 52 starts at December 25th, 2011.

The company I work for is closed week 52, that is why I got this week, I wouldn't be able to go in week 1.

Is there anything I can do to claim that I have to have the real week 52?
Thanks for any help.
Kim:annoyed:


----------



## MommaBear (Jul 12, 2011)

Is this still a Westgate? If yes, I would check with Westgate and see how thier timesahre calendar runs. If you own week 52, and Sunday check in starts December 25, it seems you should have this week. There is probably a department in the Florida state government which probably handles timeshare complaints. I am sure other Tuggers will chime in with their experience and knowledge. Good luck!


----------



## jarta (Jul 12, 2011)

I am not sure I understand what you are saying when you post:

"I complained but was told that it was filled with Interval, I'm not a member of Interval."

Could it be that when you called you were you told you had missed the last date the week 52 reservation for 2011 had to be made and your week at the resort was now filled by an II trader?  What is the last date that you have to make a reservation of your week 52 before it is released to the rental pool at this resort?   ...   eom


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 12, 2011)

2012 is a Leap Year.  Because of the leap year, they had to adjust the timeshare calendar, because the year is longer.  

I'm guessing that this adjustment, moved your Sunday check-in date back one week.  So it's still week 52 - but it starts later than usual.

When they referenced Interval International, my guess is that they were saying that the resort aligns with their calendar with Interval's calendar, and that they can't change that.  They have to use the same calendar, so their dates match the dates that Interval uses for people who are trading into the resort through II.

It's also possible that they were telling you that the previous week (week 51) is not available for your use, because a II trader will be in your unit.


----------



## sstug (Jul 12, 2011)

I am looking at the Westgate Resort Calendar from the 2010-2011 Owners Guide and the 2011 Week 52 Sunday Checkin begins 12/25; the 2012 Week 52 Sunday checkin begins Dec 30.

I'm not sure why you were told Jan 1 - this is week 53 according to the calendar.  I think the person you spoke with was mistaken and didn't realize 2011 had 53 weeks.  I would call again to reconfirm.

Sheila


----------

